# mobiles Fotostudio



## Vale-Feil (19. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute ich habe mal irgendwo was über ein mobiles Fotosudio gelesen, bei dem Produktbilder für nur 40€ pro Stück angeboten worden sind. (mit Bearbeitung und 3 Probebilder.) Kennt jemand die Seite? Oder wer hat in dieser Sache eine Ahnung und würde mir das für den selben Preis machen?

Gruß vale-feil


----------



## thecamillo (20. Januar 2006)

Vale-Feil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey Leute ich habe mal irgendwo was über ein mobiles Fotosudio gelesen, bei dem Produktbilder für nur 40€ pro Stück angeboten worden sind. (mit Bearbeitung und 3 Probebilder.) Kennt jemand die Seite? Oder wer hat in dieser Sache eine Ahnung und würde mir das für den selben Preis machen?
> 
> Gruß vale-feil




Vielleicht ist es http://www.mobiles-fotostudio.de ?


Gruß thecamillo


----------



## Vale-Feil (20. Januar 2006)

Nicht ganz, hatte einen  weißen Hintergrund und ein paar Produktfotos wurden auch ohne Macromedia gezeigt.


----------

